# 9/15 Passed my driver's test!!



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

I posted in my intro thread (a bit) about how I've been struggling to get my driver's license. My parents started trying to get me to drive when I turned 16, I managed to put it all off till I finally got my permit about 2 months before I turned 19 (my sister drove me to the testing station and refused to leave until I came out with a permit, so I bucked up and took the written test.. although it took about 2 months before I actually drove) and I just took my road test this morning. I'm glad I got it before I turned 20 next month. It's like a huge check mark in the Finally Getting it Together column.

My problem with getting my license had less to do with driving and more to do with the obligatory person in the car while driving. I worry about what other people think to a point that I make myself ill (frequently), and my worrying tends to muddle my thought process enough that I do stupid stuff on the road without even thinking about it. I tried really hard to not think about the test at all. I pushed any thought of how it'd go to the back of my mind, or I'd tell myself I'm a good driver and I know what I'm doing and It'll all be fine, and when the time finally came I was nervous but not nearly as much as I would've been otherwise. 

I stood up and took care of all the paperwork myself, I spoke to the instructor without the anxious feeling I usually get, the other people in the room didn't bother me at all, and I didn't let the nervous feeling overtake me. I'm so proud of myself for today, I don't even know what to do with it. 

I feel good, and I hope this helps someone else realize that it can be done, you can do something you're scared of. SA can be tackled!


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats! I know quite a few people here are experiencing similar situations with driving/test taking/etc, including myself. These tasks can be tackled with a determined spirit and a positive attitude. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!

way to go


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!  I still need to get my learner license hehe..


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

wisteria said:


> Congrats! I know quite a few people here are experiencing similar situations with driving/test taking/etc, including myself. These tasks can be tackled with a determined spirit and a positive attitude. Thanks for posting this.


SA isn't my problem---its those damn right turns i keep messing up !! UGHhhh im so mad i failed my test ....its gonna cost me an arm and a leg now!! i wish someone i knew could lend me their car to practice on. Me taking lessons with the school is leaving me broke as hell!!! but congrats to you on passing ;DDD


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job. Driving causes me an unbelievable amount of anxiety and stress. Half the time I back out of going somewhere it's because I was too afraid of the driving and parking that would be required rather than the actual event. At least in your case it doesn't sound like the actual driving was a big issue, just the other people being around. Must feel great to have the test over with.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

layitontheline - The driving part is sometimes hard for me, too. I am the most directionally challenged person ever. I've never gone out much, though, so it's to be expected. I tend to get really, really anxious when I need to go somewhere and I don't know exactly how to get there. Or if I need to rely on someone else's directions. My eyes are like this OO when I get out of the car.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caesarea said:


> I feel good, and I hope this helps someone else realize that it can be done, you can do something you're scared of. SA can be tackled!


You got that right! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Great job.
Don't worry about the people sitting next to you - they TRUST you or they wouldn't be in the car with you :lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, told ya you'd pass, didn't I? :b Very awesome, way to go.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!







Way to go!


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done!

I got my license just after I turned 19 in March 2008, however when I was at uni I had no car and therefore my practice reduced, I felt rusty, and my anxiety grew. I drive occasionally when I'm home, but I'm still terrified of parking.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

good job, hopefully I can say the same thing dec 1( thats my driving test date). If you have directional problems maybe you should ask for a tom tom for Christmas, my grandpa has one and it can work wonders if you don't know where to go. Only problem is on a long trip it always wants you to take the main roads and never mentions the back roads, which may be faster but more prone to traffic jams.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the some problem while I was trying to pass my test. I was a good driver but when I first took the test I became so anxious with the examiner in the passenger seat I completely lost focus and made piles of idiotic mistakes. My instructor was flaberghasted when he I heard I failed... and progressively more so when I failed another three times! Eventually I decided not to focus on the test and just try to get myself into a calm state of mind before taking it; after which I past easily with only a few minors. If only I had done that the first time round.


----------

